# Its our anniversary!!!



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Well my brethren...I'm excited to announce that on the day of December 21st, in the year of 2013, the age of Pisces, my union with Tren was born. Today marks the 7 day anniversary of a man and his dream. A man and his gear...a man on a mission. A mission from Gaaad!

Id like to thank the under dosed labs that helped make this happen and become a reality. My battle with getting extremely jacked has been a rough one. Looking forward to the new year and some adverse side affects from searching out that perfect sweet spot dosage. My temper has been mentioned today as it is becoming apparent to me...the asshole is turned up a notch 

Looking forward to some sweaty nights and hardcore aggression from my new bitch. Cause all it is now gents....is just me an my bitch. Just me an my bitch.  :32 (12):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 29, 2013)

kill it bro nothing like good tren!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Well see how good it it really is. Ive ran 700mgs this week to start. Pinning 100 ED. Strength is up a tad I notice tho. Might be breaking out on my chest...well see after week 2 where I stand 

Killing it no doubt BB. Leaving the gym a limping, sweaty, mumbling mess...wait, thats when I leave Docs house


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 29, 2013)

keep it going strong.  wait till you get that nasty tasting sweat


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Tasting or smelling?? It does smell a bit different come to think of it...


----------



## animal87 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about running tren e for my next one. I keep changing my mind between that or npp. I'm not sure I'm ready for the trensomnia and serial killer look on my face constantly again.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

I will be trying the E ester as well next time. Im currently running deca and tren

No serial killer stuff yet but i can see doing a Halfwit and choking the life outta mutherfukker lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Mate! Get jacked!!!


----------



## Jada (Dec 29, 2013)

Lmfao m&m , show time!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Happy Anniversary, Mate! Get jacked!!!



Thanks NbleSavage! It might be Bundy time in the east...MM is gonna tear a fukking hole in the time warp continuum as the sun sets...unleashed upon the west coast like an apocalyptic hippie zombie slasher...



Jada said:


> Lmfao m&m , show time!



I bring forth truth and hilarity even if at my own expense. The world must hear my story. Our story. MM & Tren <3


----------



## Joliver (Dec 29, 2013)

MM...wait until you get "THE COUGH."


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

joliver said:


> MM...wait until you get "THE COUGH."



Haven't had anything like it so far Jol. Ill hold reserves for another week at 700mgs before going up again...I think.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 29, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Haven't had anything like it so far Jol. Ill hold reserves for another week at 700mgs before going up again...I think.



You wait MM.  You just wait.  It is pure pleasure...its like having pneumonia and whooping cough's love child that has taken a massive draw off of a huge cheap cigar and inhaled.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 29, 2013)

Mm fuk it up brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

joliver said:


> You wait MM.  You just wait.  It is pure pleasure...its like having pneumonia and whooping cough's love child that has taken a massive draw off of a huge cheap cigar and inhaled.



Mmmmm...thats sounds like a fun abdominal flexing workout with all that coughing!!! If its anything like a fresh morning binger...Ill know exactly what the hell just happened 



Armedanddangerous said:


> Mm fuk it up brother!!!!!!!!



Im taking this train all the way to Tren town Andy!! Climbing out of the phone booth a jackal!!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 29, 2013)

Reserved......
This will be fun


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

I cant see how see people dont love Tren if they have tried it. Its raw animal fresh outta the jungle type shit. Tren...take me away  :32 (3):

Im having a fukking blast on Tren. Definitely will be stocking up more of both esters. If I could just find the ever elusive LNE...tigers blood in my veins


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2013)

Tren is my friend.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 29, 2013)

Soon enough


----------



## Yaya (Dec 29, 2013)

Very gay..congrats


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 29, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Tren is my friend.



If you dont pin Tren...then fukk you! 



Pinkbear said:


> Soon enough



Youre gonna love it Pinky



Yaya said:


> Very gay..congrats



I tried to spruce up the gayness. I felt I conveyed quite the loving relationship


----------



## Magical (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on your anniversary bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 30, 2013)

Mods be ready to ban when he loses his shit and starts flaming.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 30, 2013)

Magical said:


> Congrats on your anniversary bro



Thanks Mag. Its been a "magical" week nom sayin? And shit 



PillarofBalance said:


> Mods be ready to ban when he loses his shit and starts flaming.



Lmfao!! We're gonna see how far Tren drags me down the fukking rabbit hole...


----------

